# Indian Zebra Shrimp/ Purple Crystal



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Anyone have good knowledge about these guys. I was wondering if its ok to keep them with my crystals and taiwans. These guys are small in size. But they look soo cool with the eyes so attached together.


----------



## randy (Jan 29, 2012)

I don't have experience with this shrimp myself. I'm pretty sure they don't breed with CRS and the likes.

I almost got them but decided not to after reading this, I don't keep shrimps that I can't breed unless in a community tank.


----------



## chance (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks Randy. might just get 10 or soo to swim around the tank for looks.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

Where did you find these shrimp and if I might ask, what did they cost. It appears they are like many caridina sp. in needing brackish conditions for the larvae to survive and morph to adult form. Something I have long wished to try doing.

How large are they ? The link referred to them as being only a quarter inch long.. is that right ?


----------



## mr_bako (Dec 23, 2010)

chance said:


> Anyone have good knowledge about these guys. I was wondering if its ok to keep them with my crystals and taiwans. These guys are small in size. But they look soo cool with the eyes so attached together.


purple crystal shrimp, wild caught, breeds in brackish water.
same conditions as crystal, can tolerate harder water.

Kind of shy, my only complaint.


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I'll be seeing you tomorrow, hopefully. Show me these guys, please!


----------

